# 4. SPS-Forentreffen am 15.09.2012 in 76473 Iffezheim



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen
Das 4. Forentreffen in 76473 Iffezheim findet am 15.09.12 statt.

Matze001 hält einen Vortrag über VPN.
siehe: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/49162-PLANUNG-4.-SPS-Forentreffen-in-Iffezheim

Abends wird dann in gewohnter weise gemütlich gegrillt
(und bei bedarf natürlich auch getrunken) :sm24:
(es gibt wieder das "SPS-Spezialbräu)

Weiterhin sind geplant:

Besichtigung des Rheinkraftwerks Iffezheim (Samstags)
Besichtigung der Firma Tohisparts (Sonntags)
Die genauen Zeiten, Ablauf u.s.w. werden wir die nächsten Tage noch im Chat ausdiskutieren, mein bis jetzt geplanter Ablauf sieht so aus:

13:00 Ankunft, Was Trinken, Kennenlernen...)
14:00 Besichtigung Rheinkraftwerk Iffezheim
16:30 Marcel´s Vortrag zum Thema VPN (Oder kleine "Diskussionsrunde?)
18:00 Grillen, Durchlaufkühlerdauerbelastungstest :sm24:
20:00 Gemütlicher Teil des Abends, Lagerfeuer :sm16:

Sonntag dann nach dem Aufstehen erstmal Frühstück und Kaffeeautomat Testen, danach Abfahrt zu Tohisparts

Der Unkostenbeitrag wird sich wohl wieder so um die 30 Euro bewegen,
Inklusive Essen, Trinken und Vortrag.

Bisherige Teilnehmerliste:

*Matze001
*p1e_NuT
  Dimi
*Audsuperuser
*Audsuperuserin
  Voxe
  Frau Voxe
*Dalbi
*nade
*PLC-Gundel
*Pizza
*Lipperlandstern
*Lipperlandsternin
*marlob
*vollmi
  Thomas_1975
*Rupp
  acid
*Puzzlefreak
*Meinereiner

* = Fest Angemeldet

Wer kommen möchte, einfach hier reinschreiben, werde die Liste dann Aktualisieren, oder P.N. an mich.
Hotelzimmer kann organisiert werden, ansonsten ist in der Hütte Platz zum Schlafen, oder evtl im Zelt,
Stellplätze für Wohnmobile oder ähnliches sind auch vorhanden.

Gruß
Timo&Sonja


----------



## Matze001 (27 Juni 2012)

Ich hab meinen Stern schon bekommen  wunderbar!

Zum Thema VPN steht natürlich schon recht viel in dem Beitrag den Timo verlinkt hat... ich denke aber das wir das ganze etwas kürzer und allgemeiner machen werden. Die Detailfragen werden eh einfach in den Raum geworfen, deshalb werden wir uns da ein bissle wild durchmogeln. Zu kurz soll aber natürlich niemand kommen, dafür wird schon gesorgt werden.

Viel ist nicht mehr zu sagen, orientiert euch einfach am anderen Beitrag und schmeisst in den Raum was ihr hören wollt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juni 2012)

Heee.... warum stehen wir (ich) nicht auf der Liste ... nur weil wir beim letzen Treffen eine A-Klasse zerlegt haben, heisst es nicht das wir es nochmal versuchen


----------



## Matze001 (27 Juni 2012)

Nur wenn du RN mitbringst schaffst du es auf die Liste!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juni 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Nur wenn du RN mitbringst schaffst du es auf die Liste!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel




Ätsch.. geht auch ohne RN


----------



## Matze001 (27 Juni 2012)

Tessa... ähm Timo ist gemein  

Aber ich hab ne Idee... wir starten einfach ne Facebookparty :-D

*schnellwegrenn*

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (28 Juni 2012)

Was mir gerade auffällt.... WO IST BERNARD?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Juni 2012)

Hi Timo 

Wir kommen auch.

Und so schnell bekommt man hier einen Stern. Da müssen andere jahrelang dafür kochen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Falls den (Nicht-Programmierenden) Mädels während dem Vortrag langweilig werden sollte,
Könnte ich ausser einem Strick-und Häkelkurs noch folgendes anbieten:
http://www.outlet-fabrikverkauf.net/Center/Roppenheim-Outlet

Das ist hier direkt um die ecke, ca. 10 Minuten mit dem Auto entfernt.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Juli 2012)

Habe gerade eine email bekommen...
Besichtigung vom Rheinkraftwerk geht nur Samstags.
wie oder was machen wir nun?
Samstag 14:00 Uhr Rheinkraftwerk besichtigen,
16:00 Uhr damm Matze´s VPN Vortrag?
Oder Matze dann am Sonntag?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2012)

Ich würde vorschlagen beides am Samstag zu erledigen ..... muss Matze seinen Vortrag halt  auf 2 - 2,5 verkürzen   Am Sonntag möchte ich zumindest einfach nur Frühstücken und nach Hause


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Juli 2012)

Dann Mache ich das am Samstag 14:00 Uhr mal fest.
Das passt dann auch mit der "Mädelsplanung" bestens zusammen,
da es vom Rheinkraftwerk zum Outlet-Center nur noch ein paar Meter sind.
Dann können die Mädels nach der Besichtigung Shoppen gehen,
und Matze kann dann seinen Vortrag halten.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Dann Mache ich das am Samstag 14:00 Uhr mal fest.
> Das passt dann auch mit der "Mädelsplanung" bestens zusammen,
> da es vom Rheinkraftwerk zum Outlet-Center nur noch ein paar Meter sind.
> Dann können die Mädels nach der Besichtigung Shoppen gehen,
> ...



Ist ja prima....... Wo bleibt den die Anmeldung von RN ? Jetzt gibt es ja wohl keine Ausreden mehr........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ist ja prima....... Wo bleibt den die Anmeldung von RN ? Jetzt gibt es ja wohl keine Ausreden mehr........



Der RN, kann so weit nicht ins vorne planen. Außerdem muß für das Erlaubnis holen noch
gespart werden, Pralinen, Blumen, Essen gehen in rauhen Mengen kostet schließlich eine Stange.


----------



## Matze001 (2 Juli 2012)

Bring sie mit 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Bring sie mit
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Ich glaube nich das Sie will, Sie hat mal Fotos von OWL Treffen gesehen
und hält jetzt alle SPS Programmiere für neart's.


----------



## Matze001 (2 Juli 2012)

Hey sie ist mit dem Schlimmsten davon verheiratet... 

Grüße

Marcel

*duckundweg*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hey sie ist mit dem Schlimmsten davon verheiratet...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Das stimmt, aber sie sagt noch mehr kann sie auf keinen fall ertragen.


----------



## Matze001 (2 Juli 2012)

Du drückst dich doch einfach nur...

Kommt vorbei, wir schwätzen ein wenig russisch (zumindest die paar Worte die ich raus bekomme) und es wird ein
lustiger Abend.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## vollmi (2 Juli 2012)

Dann meld ich mich auch mal an 
Ich glaub n Stellplatz für mein Wohnmobil brauch ich nicht, ich zieh das Hotel vor. 

mfG René


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der RN, kann so weit nicht ins vorne planen. Außerdem muß für das Erlaubnis holen noch
> gespart werden, Pralinen, Blumen, Essen gehen in rauhen Mengen kostet schließlich eine Stange.



Sollen wir ein Spendenkonto für dich einrichten? 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Du drückst dich doch einfach nur...
> 
> Kommt vorbei, wir schwätzen ein wenig russisch (zumindest die paar Worte die ich raus bekomme) und es wird ein
> lustiger Abend.
> ...



spätestens um 11 sprechen wir alle russisch......


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Juli 2012)

Hier mal noch ein link, was wir da Besichtigen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheinkraftwerk_Iffezheim

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (3 Juli 2012)

So ich meld mich mal (böse  ) zu Wort...

Erstmal ein Riesen Danke an Timo und Sonja das es wieder klappen wird, und vor allem das wir die Besichtigungstour machen können! Wird sicher sehr interessant!

Der Zeitplan sieht dadurch aber leider etwas gestaucht aus, ich denke die Besichtigung wird etwas länger als die geplanten 2h gehen, dann treffen sich alle wieder an der Hütte, dann nen Vortrag und DANN erst Essen... ich denke das zerrt ziemlich an den Nerven und vor allem am Magen.

Deshalb mein Vorschlag: Es gibt keinen Vortrag.

Klingt erstmal hart, und als würde ich mich drücken wollen,...aber dem ist nicht so.

Ich schlage eher vor das man die Besichtigung macht, sich dann an der Hütte trifft und gemütlich zusammensitzt.
In diesem Zuge kann man mich gern mit allen Fragen die VPN (und natürlich anderes betreffen) löchern, also es wird hier niemandem an Infos fehlen behaupte ich mal. Wenn die Meute dann hungrig wird sollte Timo schleunigst den Grill anschmeissen und alle versorgen.

Dann haben wir da nicht so nen steifes Konstrukt, und es ist alles etwas lockerer und entspannter. Es soll ja eine Spassveranstaltung werden, und kein Führungskräfteseminar mit Stundenlang stillstehen.

Wie sieht eure Meinung dazu aus? Was haltet ihr für eine sinnvolle Lösung? Gibt es alternative Vorschläge?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe gerade Post bekommen...



> Hallo Herr Oberle,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Ihren Terminwunsch im Rheinkraftwerk Iffezheim für den 15.09.12 / 14.00 Uhr haben wir eingebucht. Das Bestätigungsschreiben, die Sicherheitshinweise sowie eine Anfahrtsskizze sind als Anhang an diese Mail beigefügt. Die Besichtigung dauert ca. 2,5 Stunden. Mindestens 10 Tage vor der Besichtigung sollten Sie uns die genaue Teilnehmerzahl melden.
> Wir freuen uns, Sie demnächst in unserem Kraftwerk begrüßen zu dürfen.



Also ist die Besichtigung mal Sicher. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juli 2012)

Cool freut mich! 

Aber nicht das es wie im Unimog-Museum hergeht, und sobald die erste SPS in Sicht ist sich niemand mehr für die Tour interessiert!!!

Was ist mit dem Thema Vortrag/Diskussionsrunde? Da kommt recht wenig feedback!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe den ersten Beitrag mal angepasst, und die Teilnehmerliste ergänzt.
Stehen ja jetzt schon 19 Leute auf der liste, Super! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

Sofern ich auch dabei sein darf, könntest du mal 20 daraus machen. 
Grüße Markus


----------



## Markus Rupp (14 August 2012)

steht noch alles???


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 August 2012)

Alles bestens 

Werde diese woche noch die Kontodaten per P.N. rausschicken.
Liste mit Hotels (wer will) hänge ich hier auch noch an.

Kurze Frage in die Runde:
Sollen wir wieder zusammen in der Hütte Frühstücken?
Die "Hüttenübernachter" Frühstücken dort ja sowieso,
Dann wär es doch besser, wenn sich die "Hotelschläfer"
da auch anschliessen. 

Weitere Anmeldungen sind natürlich gerne willkommen. 
1 Woche vorher ca. ist Anmeldeschluss.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Der Pfälzer (14 August 2012)

Hi Timo,
bin seit ewigen Zeiten mal wieder online und siehe da, es gibt wieder ein Treffen in Iffezheim.
Doch leider leider krieg ich keinen Stern: Bin zur fraglichen Zeit bei Amazon Bad Hersfeld
 (Wie sollte es auch anders sein). :sm23:
Ich wünsche euch einen geselligen Grillabend 
Grüße in die Runde an Alle die mich noch vom letzten mal kennen :sm24:
Roland


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hier mal die Adresse vom Hotel:

Leuchtner´s an der Rennbahn
Restaurant-Hotel
Rennbahnstrasse 11
76473 Iffezheim
Tel: 07229-189020
Fax: 07229-189022
Handy: 0177-5401003

Das ist der selbe Leuchtner wie letztes mal, nur in einer anderen Lokalität.
Vom Weg her ist das auch das naheliegendste.
Wenn das voll sein sollte, bitte bei mir melden, haben noch 3 andere Hotel´s hier im Ort.

Gruß
Timo&Sonja


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 August 2012)

Ganz vergessen...

Gebt mir mal noch bitte durch, wer jetzt im Hotel, in der Hütte, im Zelt oder sonstwo pennt.
Auch ob und WO ihr Frühstücken wollt würde die Planung erheblich erleichtern. 
Kontodaten gehen die Tage auch noch raus.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 August 2012)

Die richtige Telefonnummer vom Hotel ist :

									Fon: 07229 -189020 


Ich habe grade gebucht und wir werden dort auch Frühstücken ....


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 August 2012)

Hi Axel

Sorry, mein Fehler 
Hab aus versehen die Faxnummer abgetippt.
Jetzt stimmt´s aber. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 August 2012)

Ich schlafe auf Timos heiligen Rasen, mit Zelt, Frühstück schliesse ich mich demokratisch der Mehrheit an und wünsche mir einfach nur viel Fun


----------



## marlob (20 August 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen...
> 
> Gebt mir mal noch bitte durch, wer jetzt im Hotel, in der Hütte, im Zelt oder sonstwo pennt.
> Auch ob und WO ihr Frühstücken wollt würde die Planung erheblich erleichtern.
> ...


Pennen in Hütte und mit Frühstück


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Bankverbindung habe ich euch per P.N. geschickt.
Sollte ich doch unerwartet jemanden vergessen haben,
bitte bei mir melden.
Anmeldeschluss (Geldeingang) ist der
*07.09.2012*
(Bissl zeit zum Kalkulieren, einkaufen und vorbereitung muss sein)

Gruß
Timo&Sonja


----------



## nade (22 August 2012)

Ach wie? Ich gehöre schon zum Inventar.
Oder wars die quasie Voranmeldung wegen Rheinkraftwerksbesuchen???
Egal. Werd gleich noch Überweisen. Kein Bock mehr auf Banktrödelei...

Ach ja Matze, damit nicht wieder eine SPS, oder eine Demonstration einer Sicheren "NOT-AUS Anlage" alles andere in den Schatten stellt, würde ich vorschlagen, du machst die Führung. 
Das bischen Wasserkraftwerktechnik bekommst du auch Erklärt.

Ehm Timo? Hat dein Kuka schon Bier zapfen gelernt?

Ach ja. Inner Hütte und einen gepflegten Frühschoppen.:sm24:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 September 2012)

Wir schlafen im Hote


----------



## SPS_Forum (4 September 2012)

Ach schade, das ist aber ein bischen zu weit für mich!!

Gibt es denn in der nächsten Zeit auch bei mir in der Nähe ein Forum - Trffen???

LG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2012)

SPS_Forum schrieb:


> Ach schade, das ist aber ein bischen zu weit für mich!!
> 
> Gibt es denn in der nächsten Zeit auch bei mir in der Nähe ein Forum - Trffen???
> 
> ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Der Anmeldeschluss (Überweisung Geldeingang) wird bis zum

*Mittwoch, 12.09.2012* verlängert!

Ich komme sowieso erst am Donnerstag zum Einkaufen, von daher passt das!
Acid hat sich auch gerade im Chat angemeldet,
wenn ihn Dalbi denn mitnimmt. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dalbi (10 September 2012)

Hi,

na klar, soll sich einfach mal melden.
Oder man trifft sich vll heute Abend im Chat.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Pizza (10 September 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Der Anmeldeschluss (Überweisung Geldeingang) wird bis zum
> 
> *Mittwoch, 12.09.2012* verlängert!



Upps, da fällt mir grad was ein 

Geht heut Abend gleich raus


----------



## nade (11 September 2012)

Pizza schrieb:


> Upps, da fällt mir grad was ein
> 
> Geht heut Abend gleich raus


<--- puhhhhh gut das ich es diesmal nicht war.  Habe meinen grauen Zellen die Überweisungsdenkstütze diesmal erspart und gleich überwiesen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 September 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir gleich einen Dauerauftrag bei unseren Girokonten einrichten


----------



## nade (12 September 2012)

Jo das wäre es. Aber geht 1* im Jahr als Dauerauftrag?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2012)

Hallo Leute ich wünsch euch viel Spaß bei euren Forumstreffen, macht den Marcel
bei seinen Vortrag ordentlich Nervös 

Setzt die Lipper auf der Heimreise in den Zug, sicher ist sicher. 

Bis demnächst...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2012)

Diesmal hat auf der Heimreise alles super geklappt. In den Zug haben wir Markus gesetzt und zwar in Paderborn? Was habt ihr mit dem eigendlich gemacht ? Der hat 3/4 der Fahrt verpennt.  Euch kann man aber auch nicht alleine lassen !!!!

Ansonsten hat wieder alles wieder perfekt gepasst. Bier war kalt, Steaks waren heiss und diesmal haben Sonja und Timo sogar das Wetter hinbekommen. Perfekt !!! Euch beiden vielen Dank für die Organisation.


----------



## marlob (16 September 2012)

Axel, es war halt so schön gemütlich bei euch im Auto und wer weiss was in der unbekannten Tablette so alles drin war die ich genommen habe ;-) nochmal danke fürs mitnehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matze001 (16 September 2012)

Wir melden uns auch mal zurück, und haben die Aufgabe von Lipperland übernommen!

Die Frontscheibe hat die Rückfahrt nicht überstanden, ein Holländer (Wink zu Marlob) hat einen schönen Stein hochgewirbelt, direkt im Sichtbereich des Fahrers.

Anschließend ist noch eine Katze bei ca. 55kmh ins Auto gelaufen, dem Geräusch zu folge hat sie es nicht überstanden, als ich aber dann mit meinem Auto an der Stelle vorbei bin lag dort keine Katze... Hoffen wir mal
das alles gut gegangen ist!

Ansonsten natürlich ein Riesen DANKE an Sonja und Timo! Auch für das Bier, dass unseren Kollegen vor dem Verdursten gerettet hat  Es hat einen riesen Spass gemacht, und nächstes Jahr komme ich auch wieder etwas früher.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Pizza (16 September 2012)

Wir haben es auch nach Hause geschafft,

(hatten ja nach Timo und Sonja auch den kürzesten Anreiseweg), auch wenn wir wie üblich wieder mal zu spät waren.
Allen hat es super gefallen.

Riesen DANKE an Sonja und Timo, für die tolle Bewirtung am Abend, dem lebensnotwendigen Kaffee und das Frühstück am Morgen und und ....

Es war sehr interessant wieder neue Gesichter zu sehen, auch wenn man sie ohne Locken schon jahrelang kennt (Wink an Rainer  )


----------



## nade (16 September 2012)

Es wurde bereits alles gesagt, schließ mich den Danksagungen an.
 Von mir da auch das selbe. Nur ohne Steinschlag und Katze. Ach ja, doch noch was. Es wurde ein rotes Brillenetui gefunden. Da hat wohl wer einen Grund gebrauch für nächstes Jahr doch nochmal hin zu Fahren. 
Ansonst, die Müdigkeit war wohl der chnappes. Dalbi meinte auch das da einer von schlecht gewesen sein musste.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 September 2012)

Auch wir sind wieder gut zu Hause. Hat zwar etwas länger gedauerert, weil andere auf der A7 einen Unfall bauen mussten, aber sonst alles gut.

Timo und Sonja, vielen Dank an Euch. Ihr habt alles perfekt organisiert, Bier hatte die richtige Temperatur und die Salate waren super lecker.
Bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## dalbi (17 September 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich bin zuhause angekommen, hat alles Problemlos geklappt bis auf die Müdigkeit.

Vielen Dank Timo und Sonja für die perfekte Organisation und das leckere essen. 
Bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## marlob (17 September 2012)

nade schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits alles gesagt, schließ mich den Danksagungen an.
> Von mir da auch das selbe. Nur ohne Steinschlag und Katze. Ach ja, doch noch was. Es wurde ein rotes Brillenetui gefunden. Da hat wohl wer einen Grund gebrauch für nächstes Jahr doch nochmal hin zu Fahren.
> Ansonst, die Müdigkeit war wohl der chnappes. Dalbi meinte auch das da einer von schlecht gewesen sein musste.


Das rote Brillenetui gehört mir. Das habe ich liegen gelassen um auch nächstes Jahr wieder das leckere Bier und Essen zu geniessen. Auch von mir noch mal ein Dank an Timo und Sonja und auch allen anderen für den gelungenen Abend 

Der letzte Schnaps hat  mir auch viel Kopfweh bereitet. Es wurde mir aber unterwegs vom Axel seine Frau eine Pille besorgt die die Kopfschmerzen so weggepustet haben. Auch dafür noch mal Danke!


----------



## vollmi (18 September 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ansonsten natürlich ein Riesen DANKE an Sonja und Timo! Auch für das Bier, dass unseren Kollegen vor dem Verdursten gerettet hat  Es hat einen riesen Spass gemacht,* und nächstes Jahr komme ich auch wieder etwas früher.*



Glaubst du?

Von mir auch noch ein grosses Danke Timo und Sonja für die Organisation und das fette Essen. 
Toll das ihr diesmal noch das gute Wetter dazubestellt habt. Jetzt wärs noch gut wenn ihr bis nächstes Jahr noch die Autobahnen fertigbauen lasst. 

mfG René


----------



## nade (18 September 2012)

marlob schrieb:


> Das rote Brillenetui gehört mir. Das habe ich liegen gelassen um auch nächstes Jahr wieder das leckere Bier und Essen zu geniessen. Auch von mir noch mal ein Dank an Timo und Sonja und auch allen anderen für den gelungenen Abend
> 
> Der letzte Schnaps hat  mir auch viel Kopfweh bereitet. Es wurde mir aber unterwegs vom Axel seine Frau eine Pille besorgt die die Kopfschmerzen so weggepustet haben. Auch dafür noch mal Danke!



Das wurde auch schon Vermutet. Etwas liegen lassen, um einen Grund zu haben wieder hin zu können. Also einen Grund mehr.


----------



## Matze001 (19 September 2012)

René du alter heizer! 

Timo lasst die Baustellen mal schön da wo sie sind, wenn der heizen will soll er gefälligst wieder über Stuttgart rasen 

Grüße

Marcel


----------

